# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο μικρέ μου

## CaptainChoco

Μακάρι να ήταν κάποιο κακόγουστο αστείο, όμως δέκα μέρες μετά την απώλεια της πανέμορφης Ελούν, ο Ανζού, το πρώτο μου ζεμπράκι και πουλάκι γενικότερα, έφυγε για να τη συναντήσει. 
Αυτό το γεγονός ήταν τελείως απροσδόκητο και δεν ξέρω τι έφταιξε, ίσως η ηλικία μιας και δε γνωρίζω πότε γεννήθηκε. 

Μικρέ μου Ανζού, σε ευχαριστώ για 2,5 υπέροχα χρόνια. Ήσουν από τα πιο γλυκά αρσενικούλια κορνάκια που είχα, ήσουν ο λόγος που γνώρισα όλους εδώ στο φόρουμ. Από τη πρώτη στιγμή που βγήκες από το χαρτονένιο κουτάκι του πετ σοπ, άρχισες να πιπιρίζεις με τις τόσο παράξενες νότες σου και γέμισες το σπίτι χαρά. Μόλις σε είδα, ήθελα να κάνω τα καλύτερα και ακόμα προσπαθώ. Ήσουν η αρχή μας και ο αρχηγός όλου του σμήνους που έχω τη χαρά να φιλοξενώ. Είχες και δυο γυναίκες που σφάζονταν για πάρτη σου γλυκέ μου και από ότι φαίνεται η μία σε ήθελε πάρα πολύ κοντά της. Ήταν γραφτό να είστε μαζί και τώρα δεν θα σας χωρίσει κανένας. Σε ευχαριστώ για τα 5 υπέροχα μωράκια που μου χάρισες, άσπρα σαν το χιόνι, ήσουν ο καλύτερος μπαμπάς για τα μικρά σου! 

Σε αγαπώ πολύ και θα μου λείψει το κορνάρισμα σου...

----------


## xrisam

Απίστευτο μου φαίνεται. Και αυτά σαν τους ανθρώπους είναι...Και μετά λένε να μην πιστεύουμε στα συναισθήματα των ζώων. 
Να αναπαυθεί η ψυχούλα του. Λυπάμαι πολύ Κωνσταντινακι.

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Κωνσταντινα ...  αν τα ποδαρακια του ειχαν υπερκερατωση , χωρις να υπαρχουν ακαρεα , ναι ισως ηταν μεγαλης ηλικιας .Πιστευω ομως οτι δεν ηταν κατι τετοιο .Θα ειχε δωσει σημαδια γηρανσης , θα φαινοτανε για καιρο κουρασμενο . Εκτος αν ηταν καρδια .Πιστευω ομως οτι κατι αλλο συμβαινει , με ευρυτερα πλαισια απο την εκτροφη σου .Δεν ησουν η μονη που ειχε ξαφνικους θανατους φετος .Ευχομαι σε ολους να μην υπαρχει συνεχεια ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα βρε Κωνσταντίνα. Πολύ δυσάρεστα νέα και τα σημερινά! Καλό ταξίδι στον μικρό.

----------


## Cristina

Κρίμα, Κωνσταντίνα....

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ λυπαμαι, για τον μικρούλη......κουραγιο.

----------


## wild15

Λυπάμαι πολύ!!! Καλό του ταξίδι!!!

----------


## Labirikos

Λυπάμαι πολύ.Τουλάχιστον σκέψου ότι έχεις απογόνους του οπότε κάπως μετριάζεται η στεναχώρια.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Κων/να και χρόνια πολλά.
Κριμα ,κι άλλο πουλακι....
Καλη δυναμη...
Ευχομαι η αγαπη σου για τα πουλακια να ειναι παντα ανεξαντλητη.

----------


## blackmailer

Λυπάμαι πολύ Κων/να για τα νέα αυτά...κάτι γίνεται αυτή την περίοδο δυστυχώς και όλο ξαφνηκούς θανάτους βλέπω. Τόσο σε δικά μου πουλιά όσο και σε άλλους γνωστούς και φίλους...λίγες μέρες έμειναν για το 2016 και αν και δεν πιστεύω σε προλήψεις κτλ τόσο πολύ νομίζω ότι ήταν κακή χρονιά γενικά οπότε ελπίζω να φεύγει και η κακή αυτή αύρα!!!! ας την πάρει μαζί της η κακοκαιρία που μας έρχεται...

----------


## Βασιλεία

Λυπάμαι  :sad:  να τον θυμάσαι πάντα ...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κάποια πράγματα γίνονται τόσο γρήγορα που ούτε καν προλαβαίνεις να το καταλάβεις.
Κράτα τις όμορφες στιγμές στη μνήμη σου.

----------


## Efthimis98

Να τονίσουμε εδώ ότι ζεμπράκια έχουν πολύ μικρό προσδόκιμο ζωής, γύρω στα 7 χρόνια στη φύση και τα 10 στην αιχμαλωσία. Βέβαια πάντα υπάρχουν οι εξαιρέσεις. Οπότε όταν δεν ξέρεις πότε έχουν γεννηθεί, είναι δύσκολο γιατί δεν ξέρεις πότε θα συμβεί.  :sad:

----------


## Destat

Κρίμα Κωνανούλα, διάβασα για την Ελούν αλλά τώρα ούτε κι εγώ περίμενα να φύγει τόσο γρήγορα και δεύτερο..πολύ απότομο πράγματι! ίσως που κατάλαβαν το ένα το άλλο, ίσως που κάτι πήγε στραβά και με τα δύο..δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ! 

τουλάχιστον έχεις τα παιδάκια τους και τις φωτογραφίες τους να τα θυμάσαι! τα πρώτα μας πουλάκια πάντα ειναι κάπως πιό δύσκολο να τα αποχωριζόμαστε.. εύχομαι ποτέ ξανά τέτοια ατυχία!

----------


## Pidgey

Αντίο στον μικρουλη...

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα! Πήγε να βρει την αγαπημένη του... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Κριμα λυπαμαι πολυ καλη δυναμη

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mariann@

Κωνσταντίνα λυπάμαι πολύ....

----------

